# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что такое гомосексуализм?

## Бхакти Даси

И как с ним можно справиться. Если очень сильные самскары остались у человека. И как убедить человека, что это не очень хорошо?

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Бхакти Даси!
Видно, что человек Вам не безразличен и Вы искренне переживаете. Спасибо Вам за это письмо, за активную позицию.
Насколько я понимаю, это связано со вкусом ума. Потакание чувствам приводит к тому, что ум пресыщается и ищет все новые и новые способы наслаждений. Так это тянется из жизни в жизнь. Видимо возможны и другие причины. Но их корень в действиях человека, его выборе. Вы это и так знаете скорее всего. Так же формируется вкус к насилию, убийствам, самоистязанию и т.п.
Что с этим делать?
Самскары можно ослабить. Когда поверх одной самскары накладываются новые яркие и сильные, старые уходят в тень. В общем виде решение в развитии нового вкуса, формировании новых самскар. Психика так работает, что если ум принимает что-то как приятное, а разум потакает этому, то нужно укреплять разум, формировать новые убеждения и развивать новый вкус. Скорее всего Вы и это прекрасно знаете.
Так как же действовать?
Первое, что надо понять, что принцип одинаковый - большинство людей в каком-то смысле извращенцы, то есть используют то, что у них есть, включая их физическое и тонкое тело, не по назначению, не естественно. В материальном мире эти искажения повсюду. Собственно для этого он и есть. Это не оправдание, а констатация факта. 
В какой-то момент мы можем начать обратный путь, чтобы стать самим собой, естественным, настоящим в плане формы, деятельности, качеств и т.п. Вот если человек встает на этот путь, то даже ужасные падения Кришна может простить. В соответствии с Гитой таких людей следует считать святыми, если они полны решимости очиститься от греха. Но если человек не встал на этот путь, то ситуация сложнее. Тут важно адекватно заботиться о человеке, чтобы помогать, а не брать на себя его карму. Он должен сам пройти свой путь, сделать выбор и т.п. 
Если человек слабо реагирует на доводы - прасад, молитва за него, аккуратно можно приглашать посмотреть духовные фильмы или лекции послушать, важно без фанатизма с терпением и любовью. Со временем все измениться 100%. 
Еще бывают случаи, что человеку нужна профессиональная психологическая терапия, без которой он будет буксовать. Но терапия эффективна, когда он сам захочет разобраться с этим. Захочет и упрется в какие-то психические блоки и т.п. Иногда терапия помогает высвободить энергию для активной адекватной социализации во всех сферах. Но делать это нужно одновременно с развитием духовной сферы. Иначе эта энергия без моральной платформы будет направлена на материальные цели и по сути ничего не поменяется.
Еще подумайте, почему Вас этот вопрос беспокоит. Кто он Вам и т.п. У Вас, уверен, большое поле для деятельности, служения, проповеди и т.п. Направляя свою энергию на одно, мы лишаем внимания чего-то другое. Оправдан ли Ваш выбор для приложения усилий? Иногда нас притягивает то, что в нас есть. Спасая кого-то мы можем наслаждаться тем же самым вкусом, как бы борясь с ним. Понимаете? Так бывает с борцами с проституцией и порнографией и т.п. Они вроде чисты, но во всем этом купаются с утра до вечера. Подумайте об этом.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Бхакти Даси, я решил добавить небольшое пояснение.
Если этот человек вдохновится чистотой преданного служения и решит соблюдать 4-й принцип, все встанет на свои места. Сексуальные наслаждения, если они не регулируются этим принципом, ведут к одному и тому же результату. И от формы наслаждений по сути мало что меняется. В любой форме это нас отдаляет от Господа. Понимаете? Нам просто нравится видеть недостатки других, но "нормальные" люди мало чем по сути отличаются от нашего примера. Их оделяет ровно один шаг от такого же или еще худшего состояния. Понимаете? 
Вот если бы мы могли осознать плачевность своего состояния, если бы смирение было, тогда сострадание и любовь сделают свое дело. 
Общение с преданными могут помочь очень сильно этому человеку. Умонастроение будет меняться, тяжелые самскары ослабнут, новые хорошие появятся. И для общение сейчас есть большое поле выбора, начиная от программ в храме и бхакти-врикш, до психологических клубов и таких мероприятий, как Голока Фест. Например, в марте планируется старт еще одного психологического клуба рядом с метро Площадь Ильича/Римская в центре психологии Ирины Медведевой. Возможно я буду соведущим с Ириной. Приходите, пожалуйста. Это комфортная среда для развития людей разных религиозных взглядов и конфессий, обсуждаются универсальные принципы. Это хороший вариант, так как в этом центре проводят семинары Торсунов, Гадецкий и многие другие преданные. Их диски и книги там доступны и т.п. 
До 22 марта у меня могут быть сложности с ответами в форуме. Прошу заранее извинить, если не смогу оперативно ответить.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Бхакти Даси

Спасибо, Сергей. Обширный ответ  :smilies:  Постараемся посещать клуб. Вы только расскажите подробнее где и когда?

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Бхакти Даси!
Один клуб в Москве уже функционирует давно. Он в районе метро Сокол. Пришлите мне на личную почту Ваш электронный адрес - я перешлю приглашение. Второй клуб скоро стартует на базе центра психологии Ирины Медведевой. Это клубы от проекта Психологии Третьего Тысячелетия. Есть и другие клубы психологические, например женский клуб 108 марта. По почте подробности смогу рассказать.

----------


## Бхакти Даси

rastaac@rambler.ru

----------


## Нитай дас

ОК! Сейчас перешлю приглашение на клуб!

----------


## Нитай дас

Координаты клуба на Соколе
Метро Сокол, ул. 2-я Песчаная, дом 2 корпус 1. Подъезд 2, домофон 11.
8-906-736-56-08 Юля Хоботова i.love.psychology.3 знак "собачка" gmail.com
знак "собачка" - это @
пишу так, чтобы защитить адрес от спам роботов

----------

